# There is a bot flooding the animal crossing board



## princessmorgan (Apr 28, 2015)

Hey mods, can y'all make it stop? Or ban it? Thanks TT_TT


----------



## Quill (Apr 28, 2015)

There's at least two separate accounts from what I've seen... Unless they close new member registration there's not much they can do to prevent it, just delete the threads when they pop up


----------



## princessmorgan (Apr 28, 2015)

Ugh...  so we just have to page back a bunch to find real threads then huh?


----------



## Astro0 (Apr 28, 2015)

wooooooow i just sussed that board, soooooo many spam threads! i've reported it just in case you other people haven't


----------



## princessmorgan (Apr 28, 2015)

I just realized there was a report button thanks to you! I'll join you in the report effort!

I like your Ed signature btw!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 28, 2015)

This is unacceptable! This site really needs a spam filter or something we call "spam-o-matic", which denies registration to spammers and spambots. But then again, the admins won't install a spam filter due to the weak moderation system.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 28, 2015)

They filled a lot pages of the ACNL subforum with spam threads. THE HORROR.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 28, 2015)

im laughing so hard this bot made 17 pages of threads in a matter of minutes oh man
shouldnt the img verification thing stop most spambots


----------



## starlark (Apr 28, 2015)

To be honest, not that many people browse the ACNL subforum anymore so that was a bit of a fail of the spambot's part.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 28, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> They filled a lot pages of the ACNL subforum with spam threads. THE HORROR.



This was worse than the iPhone 6 spam threads from last September. Do you remember iphone6plus and its spam threads advertising iPhones? These threads in the ACNL forum are not even language.


----------



## starlark (Apr 28, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> This was worse than the iPhone 6 spam threads from last September. Do you remember iphone6plus and its spam threads advertising iPhones? These threads in the ACNL forum are not even language.



Oh God, I remember that xD
There was also one that PM'ed me and a few other female users asking us to strip for the bank or something completely ridiculous.
Yeah sure, if you wanna get jailed for child pornography...


----------



## Astro0 (Apr 28, 2015)

starlark said:


> Oh God, I remember that xD
> There was also one that PM'ed me and a few other female users asking us to strip for the bank or something completely ridiculous.
> Yeah sure, if you wanna get jailed for child pornography...



OMG i remember that!
I remember one guy trying to sell lawn chairs too hahahaha


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 28, 2015)

Just looking at the TBT value of the spammer reminded me of the time when we had a user who made nearly 1,000 TBT by using incomplete quote tags while quoting big posts. That may sound a bit irrelevant, but that's a lot of TBT made by the spammer.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Apr 28, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> This was worse than the iPhone 6 spam threads from last September. Do you remember iphone6plus and its spam threads advertising iPhones? These threads in the ACNL forum are not even language.



Oh my gosh, I remember that. It was in the villager trading plaza, wasn't it?. 

They seem to sometimes spam the Gamers Lounge/Treehouse.  It's annoying, but like Quill said, unless new member registration is closed, theres not much to do about it...


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 28, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> This was worse than the iPhone 6 spam threads from last September. Do you remember iphone6plus and its spam threads advertising iPhones? These threads in the ACNL forum are not even language.



Nope. I wasn't even around at that time.


----------



## penguins (Apr 28, 2015)

it has hella tbt tho 
mods or admins pls send me the tbt whenever you see this i will be waiting


----------



## lazuli (Apr 28, 2015)

staff should put in a security question like 'who is the animal who determines your appearance at the beginning of most ac games' or smth like that, in addition to the img verifcation


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Apr 28, 2015)

It's a sad day when a bot has more forum bells than me..


----------



## lazuli (Apr 28, 2015)

im surprised staff hasnt banned it yet wth
i am interested in witchcraft and voodoo however, as well as bengali babes


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 28, 2015)

computertrash said:


> staff should put in a security question like 'who is the animal who determines your appearance at the beginning of most ac games' or smth like that, in addition to the img verifcation



wht if ppl who never played ac wants to join tho 
like theyve yet to play ac, maybe sometime in the future


----------



## Franny (Apr 28, 2015)

imagine being a new member to the site and checking out the board and this is all they see
this is their first impression of tbt
RIP


----------



## lazuli (Apr 28, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> wht if ppl who never played ac wants to join tho
> like theyve yet to play ac, maybe sometime in the future



THEN THEY GOOGLE IT CAN SPAM BOTS GOOGLE I DONT KNOW


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 28, 2015)

Sucre said:


> imagine being a new member to the site and checking out the board and this is all they see
> this is their first impression of tbt
> RIP



New members would probably be more discouraged by the rudeness (like in auctions, discussions etc) than the spammers.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh my goodness. About 18 pages of spam :O


----------



## tumut (Apr 28, 2015)

I've been seeing accounts like these for a while. They keep changing their IP address and making gibberish accounts doing nothing but making threads full of pirated movie website links, numbers, and other garbage. Looks like they  managed to put a spam bot in this time.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 28, 2015)

This is the most intense spambot I have ever seen. Let's all take a moment to appreciate this.

Plot twist: it's not a spambot


----------



## starlark (Apr 28, 2015)

computertrash said:


> THEN THEY GOOGLE IT CAN SPAM BOTS GOOGLE I DONT KNOW



STOP THINKING *fish slaps*


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 28, 2015)

computertrash said:


> THEN THEY GOOGLE IT CAN SPAM BOTS GOOGLE I DONT KNOW



wht if they just put a question like "what do u see in this pic" and the pic shows a toe so you put the answer toe


----------



## Hamlet~ (Apr 28, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> wht if they just put a question like "what do u see in this pic" and the pic shows a toe so you put the answer toe



Off topic:

What is a "toe"?(i'm italian eh so don't know a lot of english!)


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 28, 2015)

"nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn" - spambot of the year.


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 28, 2015)

Hamlet~ said:


> Off topic:
> 
> What is a "toe"?(i'm italian eh so don't know a lot of english!)



ehh put the answer toe in italian duh


----------



## penguins (Apr 28, 2015)

toes are the weird things at the bottom of ur feet 

pats self on back for giving such a great explanation


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 28, 2015)

penguins said:


> toes are the weird things at the bottom of ur feet
> 
> pats self on back for giving such a great explanation



thank u, u saved me a whole research


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 28, 2015)

By the way, we ARE working on the bot stuff, there are just over 388 posts that we had to remove manually. 



Apple2012 said:


> This is unacceptable! This site really needs a spam filter or something we call "spam-o-matic", which denies registration to spammers and spambots. But then again, the admins won't install a spam filter due to the weak moderation system.



Apple, you seem to just love to assume that we're all incompetent, may I ask why that is? Is it because most of us have actual jobs and other real life situations that require our attention, like our families and school? Did you know that some of the staff live on opposite sides of the world and are currently asleep? Or is it because of these facts that we don't always get on the Bell Tree to fix problems as soon as they happen that upsets you so greatly? 

Contrary to popular belief, we do not spend every waking hour on the Bell Tree. None of us are paid for the service we provide for our members, not the admin, not the moderators. We take time out of our schedules to make sure this is a nice place for everyone to enjoy. Yes, this place is flawed and yes, there are problems, be it members or spambots. It's like this on every forum. If you'd stop looking at the bad and started looking at the good, you might find that the Bell Tree is actually a really enjoyable and relaxed place. You should be a little more respectful to the staff -- who bend over backwards when they're here to do their jobs, or you can just stop wasting your time and try another website that better suits your needs. 

I'm going to be honest here, even if it makes you upset. You fail to realize that we're not perfect people. You fail to realize that this isn't supposed to be a perfect forum. You fail to realize just how much work Jeremy and the rest of the staff put into running this forum, Jeremy especially. I honestly get where you're coming from and how angry you must be that we are so feeble minded that we don't come rushing to the forums needs exactly when the forum needs something but the truth is, Apple, that we never have and never will be a perfect forum where problems are solved instantly -- no matter how many moderators or filters we have. Oh and by the way, we do use a spam filter, it's not a perfect system either which is why suddenly bots have flooded the forums. We're working on a getting new filter which takes time and money so for now, unfortunately, you're just going to have to deal. 

If you have any more insightful comments on how we should be doing our jobs (since you have so much experience) please feel free to PM me, I'll be happy to respond and relay your message to the others.


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2015)

I know we usually discourage PM and ask you to report issues, but in urgent instances like this it would have been really helpful to have received a PM about it. I've spent most of my day at the computer doing coursework occasionally refreshing TBT, and a PM would have sent both a pop-up to my screen and a notification to my phone. I would've dealt with this 4-5 hours ago if I'd been aware of it.


----------



## penguins (Apr 28, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> snip



YES ROAST HIS LIFE


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 28, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> Apple, you seem to just love to assume that we're all incompetent, may I ask why that is? Is it because most of us have actual jobs and other real life situations that require our attention, like our families and school? Did you know that some of the staff live on opposite sides of the world and are currently asleep? Or is it because of these facts that we don't always get on the Bell Tree to fix problems as soon as they happen that upsets you so greatly?
> 
> -snip-
> 
> If you have any more insightful comments on how we should be doing our jobs (since you have so much experience) please feel free to PM me, I'll be happy to respond and relay your message to the others.



To answer your questions, it was a reaction to some posts from other members on GameFAQs on how people who are rude over contrasting opinions never get their posts deleted. Maybe I'm looking at the wrong picture and using the straw man fallacy. It could possibly be that there isn't enough reporting. I will take back the "weak moderation comments" and not repeat them again. Sorry for my snippiness.

Of course, there is no perfect forum on the internet. In fact, no matter where I go, there's always going to be rude people who will never learn from their mistakes, especially on the internet. But at least it's not a war zone, right? I do talk like this in real life too, not just the internet.


----------



## Justin (Apr 28, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> This is unacceptable! This site really needs a spam filter or something we call "spam-o-matic", which denies registration to spammers and spambots. But then again, the admins won't install a spam filter due to the weak moderation system.



These are all things we literally already have.


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 28, 2015)

To whoever killed that spambot; Well done!


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 28, 2015)

Awww, I wish I was there to see it lol


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 28, 2015)

computertrash said:


> im surprised staff hasnt banned it yet wth
> i am interested in witchcraft and voodoo however, as well as bengali babes



You fool! You've doomed us all!!

*WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!? WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!? WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!?* *cue le epic musical break*

How could you!? You've succumbed to the horrors of Bangali Baba!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kaiaa said:


> By the way, we ARE working on the bot stuff, there are just over 388 posts that we had to remove manually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Install a spam filter! That way, you wouldn't have to do the spam checking manually!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 28, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Install a spam filter! That way, you wouldn't have to do the spam checking manually!



We already have a spam filter.

It doesn't help when some of the spam is from members acting crazy though.


----------



## Murray (Apr 28, 2015)

wow mods so useless maybe you should get in on some of that voodoo magic to kill spammers


----------



## Beary (Apr 28, 2015)

this is an amazing accomplishment that we can fend off spam bots
however

what about the spam some users on here produce :^)


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 28, 2015)

Beary said:


> what about the spam some users on here produce :^)



Well we have a surprise for everyone. Look under your chairs!







and bees.


----------



## Jake (Apr 28, 2015)

He is called Baba and he is the biggest bae on these forums don't u dare talk **** or disrespect him thanks


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 28, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> We already have a spam filter.
> 
> It doesn't help when some of the spam is from members acting crazy though.



Make yours better!


----------



## Jake (Apr 28, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Make yours better!



Make ur attitude better


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 28, 2015)

Jake. said:


> He is called Baba and he is the biggest bae on these forums don't u dare talk **** or disrespect him thanks



Bangali Baba, thank you. And by he we mean it, and by big we mean stupid, and by bae we mean hack of a scamming spambot.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> Make ur attitude better



Don't talk bad about me!


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 28, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Make ur attitude better



Make this thread better.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 28, 2015)

And we're done folks!


----------

